# Can't wait for the playoffs!



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

I know we haven't beaten the Heat yet this season, but I just have a feeling that we'll end up facing them in the first round (I think Boston hangs on to #2) and I think we've got a great shot at upsetting them. What do you guys think?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Welcome to the boards.

I don't like the matchup with the Heat. If we had some goons or someone who would be willing to make the hard foul (and a shot blocking big) I'd like our chances, but we don't have that. I actually like how we matchup better with Boston. That's a series we could surprise and push to seven or possibly upset.


----------



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks. :cheers:

You're probably right in that we match up better with Boston. We've already beaten them this year and the two losses we had came down to the wire. And that was before we started playing really well. I love what Doug Collins has done for this team. However, I'm not going to both worrying about a potential match up because I've seen nothing from Miami that makes me believe they'll get the #2 spot (especially after losing to Cleveland the other night). LeBron/Wade area obviously tough (I don't think Bosh is all that special) but there's just something about this team that feels special. Here's to hoping I'm right.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There's a lot to like about this team this season.

I think the biggest thing is that they aren't being carried by old players but instead it's the core youth that is doing the heavy lifting. I'm not really worried about matchups because I don't see the Sixers winning it all, but I think this post season will allow us to learn more about the team. Then maybe with this knowledge Rod Thorn will make a move to help the team move forward. While I like the majority of the team someone has to go in lieu of getting a new big man.

Also what I hope going forward is that they start letting Jrue be more aggressive. Most nights he's better than the PG he's facing, and on some nights he's capable of going toe to toe with the elite PGs (look no further than the game vs the Thunder). If that kid gets more consistent he's the best player on the team and if that's the case then we are in good shape.


----------



## Guest21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Agreed about the younger playing carrying the team (especially Jrue; love what he's been doing lately). But I'm very happy for Elton Brand and what he's been doing. Seems like he's had a bit of a resurgence and I really think his veteran leadership and experience will help us down this final stretch and into the playoffs.


----------

